# Bull Snakes in a Crawl Space



## Viaaf (Mar 17, 2009)

*Published:* 16 March 2009
*Sourceenver Post

*[FONT=arial, helvetica, verdana]Man finds 41 snakes in buddy's crawl space 

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_11927895?source=rss 

You mayl need to cut and paste the URL to see the story. Here's the photo that accompanies it: 







They don't look alive to me.

Andy
Virginia, USA
[/FONT]


----------



## kupper (Mar 17, 2009)

look like mate may have found bull snakes then killed said bullsnakes


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 17, 2009)

kupper said:


> look like mate may have found bull snakes then killed said bullsnakes


 :shock: is it just me or does anyone else know what kupper means?


----------



## kupper (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry mate on the phone when i typed it looks liek the mate that was in the crawl space killed the snakes


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 17, 2009)

lmao well that makes more sense ..yeah that pic dont look to healthy


----------



## kupper (Mar 17, 2009)

the article states that they where relocated to a field near by but if you read some of the comments down the page , some of them state that it was rather cruel for them to have killed them much confusion!


----------



## saratoga (Mar 17, 2009)

They just look really cold and sluggish.....wouldn't you be if disturbed in the middle of hibernation!.....just hope it was a bit warmer where they "let them go" or they have access to a "den" to hide out some more until it properly warms up over there. Very few things are yet out of hibernation over there.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 17, 2009)

kupper said:


> the article states that they where relocated to a field near by but if you read some of the comments down the page , some of them state that it was rather cruel for them to have killed them much confusion!


 yeah when i read that i was under that impression but maybe they meant cruel as to disturbing them ? we can only hope ...and yeah saratoga lets just hope thats all it is and he didnt go on a wacking spree before he realised that these guys were harmless


----------



## kupper (Mar 17, 2009)

bloody non herp folk


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 17, 2009)

looks like a pile of dead snakes to me


----------



## Viaaf (Mar 18, 2009)

*In another article it says . . . . . . .*

I found another article on this that states:

Jeff Stafford said he cleared 41 snakes from his friend's crawl space on Sunday by _stunning them with a piece of firewood_ and placing them into garbage bags. 

The article is here:

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/18941688/detail.html


That's quite a difference. isn't it? I was wondering about how you could put so many snakes into one or two bags. I'm used to them trying to get out. Also, garbage bags, not much airflow in those.
Bastard.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 18, 2009)

oh well thats ok then he only STUNNED them:shock:


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 18, 2009)

what a load of ****

put him in a trash bag and dump him a field


----------



## kupper (Mar 18, 2009)

bloody good strunning method if they are poured out fo the bag and they are still in the same position


----------



## Jarden (Mar 19, 2009)

all i can say is wow.... thats pretty sad taking them to a open field when theyre clearly in hibernation could of taken them some where they could go hide


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 19, 2009)

favorite quoat of the story here for me 

"snakes and other varmints" i had no idea snakes were varmints


----------

